# Look-Pedal-Platten-Frage



## Fie (25. April 2011)

Nabend,

habe bis jetzt gegooglet und nichts gefunden, was mir weiter helfen könnte
hab ein Rennrad zum Richten da. Das bekommt von mir Look-Pedale. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass die Platten nicht an die Schuhe passen, obwohl sie Look-Keo kompatibel sind. Gibt es da wirklich Größenunterschiede? Die, die ich habe, passen von der Breite her nicht auf die vorgesehnen Löcher. Habe Look Keo Pedale und Schuhe, wo Look Keo passen soll.
Was tun?

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Fie (27. April 2011)

Okay...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (27. April 2011)

Sind das diese?


----------



## Fie (27. April 2011)

Ach was bin ich doof...

nein, die hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennradpedale-Look-A-5-1-/230612966098?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b19a9ad2


----------



## 4mate (27. April 2011)

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=34169

Scheint es nicht mehr zu geben... oder könnten es diese sein:

http://www.lookcycle.com/de/de/route/cales/delta.html

Du musst wohl ein Mail an Look schreiben, am besten.


----------



## Fie (27. April 2011)

Okay, die Schuhplatten habe ich ja, aber die passen nicht an diese Schuhe...
So ein Mist. Was mach ich denn jetzt?


----------



## 4mate (27. April 2011)

Also sind es Look *Keo Schuhe*, richtig? 
Dann passen vermutlich nur Look *Keo Pedalplatten,
*also diese, Keo Grip & Keo Cleat: http://www.lookcycle.com/de/de/route/cales.html

Diese passen aber nicht zu den Pedalen :/ Was ist günstiger, neue Schuhe oder neue Pedale?


----------



## mangolassi (27. April 2011)

Look Keo und Delta passen eigentlich an die gleichen Schuhe, genau wie alle anderen Rennradschuhplatten auch. Nur Time hatte mal eine eigene Aufnahme an den Schuhen und dann  gabs mal ganz kurz so ein eigenes System von Shimano: SPD R oder so.
Also nicht dass ich mich auskenne oder dass das hilfreich wär. Aber was für Schuhe sind es denn oder gibts ein Bild von der Sohle?


----------



## Fie (27. April 2011)

So sehen sie unten aus, ist aber nicht das gleiche Modell!

http://ebay.muskelkater-sport.de/fahrrad/schuhe/northwave/diana-silvercloudy.jpg


----------



## mangolassi (27. April 2011)

OK, sieht komisch aus, da passt kein Look dran. In den Artikelbeschreibungen steht immer:
Kompatibel mit Campa und Look
Mit Sohlenadapter
Kann es sein, dass dir einfach der Sohlenadapter fehlt?


----------



## Fie (27. April 2011)

Wenn es das tatsächlich gibt? Ich habe keine Ahnung! Aber bei soviel Adapter, kann man dann überhaupt noch damit laufen?
Ich mach es jetzt einfach so. Die Schohe verschenke ich (die sind angeblich zu klein) Die Pedale kann haben wer will! Ich guck einfach nach richtigen Pedalen, wo auch die Schuhe passen.


PS: ich danke euch! Aber wenn euch noch was einfällt? Nur her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (27. April 2011)

Naja, es würde ja reichen die Schuhe zu verschenken. Ich finde Look Pedale eigentlich immer ganz gut am Rennrad, wenn man nicht gerade durch den Biergarten stöckeln muss damit. Fährt sich einfach angenehmer als jedes MTB Klickpedal und die Aufnahme an den Schuhen ist immer gleich (ausser bei Northwave wie wir jetzt wissen).


----------



## Warnschild (1. Mai 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Naja, es würde ja reichen die Schuhe zu verschenken. Ich finde Look Pedale eigentlich immer ganz gut am Rennrad, wenn man nicht gerade durch den Biergarten stöckeln muss damit. Fährt sich einfach angenehmer als jedes MTB Klickpedal und die Aufnahme an den Schuhen ist immer gleich (ausser bei Northwave wie wir jetzt wissen).



Jepp, die sind gut! Und die neueren Platten haben ja sogar ein bisschen "Laufprofil" für Frau's Pinkelpausen (das ist der Grund, warum meine RR-Schuhe deutlich mehr zu leiden haben als die meiner männlichen Mitfahrer).


----------



## Veloce (1. Mai 2011)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Jepp, die sind gut! Und die neueren Platten haben ja sogar ein bisschen "Laufprofil" für Frau's Pinkelpausen (das ist der Grund, warum meine RR-Schuhe deutlich mehr zu leiden haben als die meiner männlichen Mitfahrer).



Außerdem gibts auch für die Keo Platten die  Kool Covers . Damit läßt sichs gut laufen und die Platten halten länger


----------



## Warnschild (8. Mai 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8266341"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts auch für die Keo Platten die Kool Covers . Damit läßt sichs gut laufen und die Platten halten länger


 
Schon gehört, aber nie gesehn. Danke dennoch für die Info.


----------

